# Halters or collars?



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

My son wants these for his does:
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/poly-ro ... /cn/33083/

What do you think? I've seen them at shows, people seemed to really like them. 
I hear it's much easier to lead train them with these opposed to dog collars?

I don't want to buy regular halters since they are young and growing, so I am looking more for a 'one size fits all' kind of thing.

Right now the doelings are babies still 4 & 6 weeks old, we'll be getting a couple of 3 mo old doelings in a couple of weeks.

Have to make the decision now on what to use because if we stick with dog collars I have to buy some more since the ones we have from last year are the plastic snap kind, and I don't like that kind - too easy to break and get loose.

So either way I am spending $$ heh.

*****BTW, this will be for lead training, and taking to/from the shows/baths/clipping/etc. The kids have show collars they use in the ring.


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes these will work.... Imo they would be better than a collar.... I think with a halter you definitely will have more control. If you think about the anatomy of the goat is will make sense. a collar generally sits down at the base of the neck where all the pulling power whereas a halter will be on their head where you have more leverage. All in all I am incredibly biased towards halters (especially rope ones)... Looking more at the add the rope may be a bit thick for the babies... Idk.. you could just make yourself some like that to try them out... 
M.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Check with your club if they are allowed for showing at our fair they have to use some sort of dog collar wether it be a nylon one or show chain. If your just wanting them for practice then go for it. But I just would hate to see you spend the money and find out you have to have a collar.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Miranda! I'm hoping it could help him in case the girls get stubborn, especially the new doelings as I am not sure how tame they will be, so we'll have to work with them a lot to get them used to us and used to leading <oh fun!>. The biggest thing with the percentage babies we have now that they will show is, they are spoiled...think they have to be in our laps not learning something new LOL
It definitely makes sense that a halter would be better than a collar.

Sherry - My son has a show collar he uses for the show ring. He just wants the halters to teach them to lead, and to take them to/from the shows, for grooming, etc. Hopefully it will help especially with any stubborn goats, and keep them from choking themselves! Last year his doe was extremely difficult - she learned to lead and then just didn't want to do it anymore no matter what. 
Of course, we get her to her first show, and she's like 'I know what i am doing' and was dragging him around the ring...they definitely have a mind of their own LOL


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

I just got one of these for Pan. It almost fits him. With the rate he's growing it should fit him sometime soon LOL.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

Okay good to know I didn't realize you already had a collar. I love halters for stubborn does we have one for everyone. They hate them we love them you do have better control with stubborn ones. My daughter takes half the herd to the fair so we need the halters for tying them in between classes. Everyone learns patience being tied from time to time.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks so much Sherry, I'm going to order them 

Meridith - Pan is soooo cute, I did get to see your pictures of him, what a darling! Hopefully the kids we have now will be able to use them when I get them, otherwise they'll have to grow into them  I'd like to order one for our buck as well he was halter trained, and is pretty stubborn on just a collar. 

I definitely like the idea of being able to tie them with the clip at the end. Nothing wrong with teaching them to learn to stand/be tied. I think that's how we'll start training the new girls we get. Once they master patience of being tied, then we'll work with them.
It'll be fun to figure out how to get our young kids to lead, like I said they think they are lap goats...heh.


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

Thank you for liking Pan  . I'm rather fond of him LOL.
I had put the halter on him a couple times when he was dozing and he ignored it. But fifteen minutes ago while he was romping and bouncing off the couch I put it on him and he, uh, had issues LOL. He settled down after a few minutes and i took it off him. We'll continue with these lessons till he wears it as easily as his collar. BTW I tied a small knot in the lead so it would stay on. I can still slip it off over his ears.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww no problem, aren't goats just a blast? He'll get used to the halter especially with the way you are doing it  We are slowly getting the babies all used to a dog collar until we can get the halters. Had family visiting over the weekend, so I haven't had a chance to order them yet, going to do it tonight or in the morning  Can't wait, hopefully they work well for the kids


----------



## Zarafia (Mar 25, 2012)

They sure are . Pan is pretty good at leading with his collar. He's just too small to wear his halter comfortably yet.


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

If you haven't ordered them yet, you may want to look at these. I have not used the ones from Jeffers, but I have used these from Premier 1. The ones from Premier are great, they do not get close to the goats eyes and just work really well. 
http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail. ... d_id=67769


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I did order today before I saw this post  Hopefully the ones I ordered will be fine. Of course now I am leary about my bank. I looked after I paid for some things at my accnt. It said the $$ for that and something else I paid was taken out, but this evening, it's saying the $$ is back, and not seeing where the Jeffers & other payment! Crazy!


----------



## BareCreekFarm (Nov 20, 2011)

I am sure that they will work great! :thumb:


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

I use a collar and halter together to train. You want to show in a collar.


----------

